# I Want This Book On Kindle--Come and Click



## Rie142

*This thread is for listing books that are NOT yet on Kindle. Please do not list your own books, and please do not post books that are already available for Kindle.*

Looking for the previous I Want This Book on Kindle thread? Go here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.msg459150.html#msg459150

Please include a link to the book you'd like to be enkindled/kindlized. 

If you don't include a link the book won't be added to the master list.

You may use the link-maker available at the top and bottom of Kindleboards to do so.

Link-Maker Link
http://www.kboards.com/link/


----------



## Malweth

*A*
Alcoholics Anonymous: The Story of How Many Thousands of Men and Women Have Recovered from Alcoholism by AAWS 
Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency by Douglas Adams
The Long Dark Tea-Time of the Soul by Douglas Adams
Shardik by Richard Adams
Affinity and Affection by Susan Adriani

*Westmark Series by Lloyd Alexander*
Westmark (Book 1)
The Kestrel (Book 2)
The Beggar Queen (Book 3)

George Washington, Spymaster: How the Americans Outspied the British and Won the Revolutionary War by Thomas B. Allen

*Albert Campion Series by Margery Allingham*
Sweet Danger
The Tiger in the Smoke
Hide My Eyes
Look to the Lady
Police at the Funeral
Mystery Mile
More Work for the Undertaker
Traitor's Purse
The Fashion in Shrouds
The China Governess
The Beckoning Lady
Flowers for the Judge
Death of a Ghost
Pearls Before Swine
The Case of the Late Pig
The Crime at Black Dudley
The Tiger in the Smoke
The Return of Mr. Campion
Dancers in Mourning

The Trench by Steve Alten
In the Time of the Butterflies by Julia Alvarez

*Polar Bear the Cat Series by Cleveland Amory*
The Cat Who Came for Christmas (Polar Bear #1) 
The Cat and the Curmudgeon (Polar Bear #2)
The Best Cat Ever (Polar Bear #3)
Cleveland Amory's Compleat Cat

Flowers In the Attic; Petals on the Wind; If There Be Thorns; Seeds Of Yesterday; Garden of Shadows. (Complete Dollanganger Series)

*Piers Anthony*
For Love of Evil
And Eternity
Under a Velvet Cloak

The Eleventh Commandment by Jeffrey Archer
Discipline Without Distress: 135 tools for raising caring, responsible children without time-out, spanking, punishment or bribery by Judy Arnall

*M.Y.T.H. Series by Robert Asprin*
 Myth Alliances ('Myth-ing Persons' 'Little Myth Marker' & 'M.Y.T.H. Inc. Link)
M.Y.T.H. In Action
Myth-ion Impossible
Something M.Y.T.H. Inc.

 Introducing Aunt Dimity, Paranormal Detective: The First Two Books in the Beloved Series by Nancy Atherton
Life on Air: Memoirs of a Broadcaster by David Attenborough
The Handmaid's Tale (UK version) by Margaret Atwood

*B*
Weaveworld by Clive Barker
Green Space, Green Time: The Way of Science by Connie Barlow
The Domino Men by Jonathan Barnes
The Somnambulist: A Novel by Jonathan Barnes

*The Blessing Papers series by William Barnwell*
Book 1
Book 2
Book 3

Uncle John's Bathroom Reader Salutes the Armed Forces by Bathroom Readers' Institute
The Last Unicorn by Peter S. Beagle
Shiva Descending by Gregory Benford

*Jane Bernstein books*
Bereft: A Sister's Story
Loving Rachel: A Family's Journey From Grief
Rachel In the World: A Memoir

 The Curve of Time: The Classic Memoir of a Woman and Her Children Who Explored the Coastal Waters of the Pacific Northwest by M. Wylie Blanchet
2666 by Roberto Bolano
Crossing to Avalon: One Woman's Midlife Quest for the Sacred Feminine by Jean Shinoda Bolen
In Silent Graves by Gary A. Braunbeck 
Gilpin's Space by Reginald Bretnor

*Mrs. Jeffries Series by Emily Brightwell*
Mrs. Jeffries Learns the Trade: The First Three Mrs. Jeffries Mysteries; The Inspector and Mrs. Jeffries, Mrs. Jeffries Dusts for Clues and The Ghost and Mrs. Jeffries
Mrs. Jeffries Takes Stock

Jubilee Trail by Gwen Bristow
Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee: An Indian History of the American West by Dee Brown
Envy by Sandra Brown
Mirror Image by Sandra Brown

*The Good Earth Trilogy by Pearl S. Buck*
The Good Earth
Sons (Good Earth Trilogy Book 2)
A House Divided (Good Earth Trilogy Book 3)

*Dave Robicheaux Mysteries by James Lee Burke*
A Stained White Radiance
In the Electric Mist with Confederate Dead
Dixie City Jam
Burning Angel (Dave Robicheaux Mysteries)
Cadillac Jukebox (Dave Robicheaux Mysteries)

*Edgar Rice Burroughs*
Tarzan and the City of Gold
Tarzan and the Lion Man
Tarzan and the Leopard Men
Tarzan's Quest
Tarzan and the Forbidden City
Tarzan the Magnificent
Tarzan and the Foreign Legion


----------



## Malweth

*C*

*Taylor Caldwell*
Dynasty of Death
The Earth is the Lord's
The Eagles Gather
Time No Longer
The Strong City
The Arm and the Darkness
The Turnbulls
The Final Hour
The Wide House
This Side of Innocence
There Was A Time
Melissa
Let Love Come Last
The Balance Wheel
The Beautiful is Vanished
The Devil's Advocate
Maggie - Her Marriage
Your Sins and Mine
A Tender Victory
Never Victorious, Never Defeated
The Sound of Thunder
The Listener
The Man Who Listens
A Prologue to Love
The Late Clara Beame
To See the Glory
Grandmother and the Priests
A Pillar of Iron
Wicked Angel
No One Hears But Him
Dialogues With the Devil
Testimony of Two Men
Great Lion of God
On Growing Up Tough
To Look and Pass
Glory and the Lightning
Romance of Atlantis
Ceremony of the Innocent
I, Judas
Bright Flows the River
Answer as a Man
Dear and Glorious Physician, A Novel about Saint Luke
Captains and the Kings: The Story of an American Dynasty

*Chocoholic Mysteries by JoAnna Carl*
The Chocolate Frog Frame-Up (Chocoholic Mysteries, No. 3)

The Vorkosigan Companion by Lillian S. Carl
Brain Droppings by George Carlin
Night Stalker by Philip Carlo
Orchid of the Bayou: A Deaf Woman Faces Blindness by Cathryn Carroll 
Separate Reality by Carlos Castaneda 
The Teachings of Don Juan: A Yaqui Way of Knowledge by Carlos Castaneda 
Lords of the White Castle by Elizabeth Chadwick
My Utmost for His Highest by Oswald Chambers
Wild Swans, Three Daughters of China by Jung Chang
When Rabbit Howls by The Troops for Truddi Chase

*CJ Cherryh*
Foreigner (Foreigner #1)
Invader (Foreigner #2)
Inheritor (Foreigner #3)
Precursor (Foreigner #4)
Defender (Foreigner #5)
Explorer (Foreigner #6)
Conspirator (Foreigner #10)
Deceiver (Foreigner #11)
The Chanur Saga
Pride of Chanur (UK link)
The Kif Strike Back (UK link)
Chanur's Venture (UK link)
Chanur's Homecoming (UK link)
Chanur's Legacy (UK link)

*Elm Creek Quilt Series by Jennifer Chiaverini*
 An Elm Creek Quilts Album: The Runaway Quilt/The Quilter's Legacy/The Master Quilter (Elm Creek Quilts Series 4-6)

*Tea Shop Mysteries by Laura Childs*
The English Breakfast Murder (A Tea Shop Mystery #4)
Blood Orange Brewing (A Tea Shop Mystery #7)

*Arthur C. Clarke Books*
Childhood's End
Rendezvous with Rama
Rama II
The Garden of Rama
Rama Revealed
Songs of Distant Earth

The Last Campaign: Robert F. Kennedy and 82 Days That Inspired America
by Thurston Clarke
Three Great Novels: Deal Breaker, Drop Shot, Fade-away by Harlan Coben

*J. M. Coetzee Books*
Age of Iron 
Disgrace
In the Heart of the Country: A Novel
Slow Man
Waiting for the Barbarians

*Manning Coles Books*
Brief Candles
Happy Returns: A Ghostly Comedy
The Far Traveller
Come and Go: A Ghostly Comedy

Carrying the Fire: An Astronaut's Journeys by Michael Collins

*Wizardry Series by Rick Cook*
Wizardry Consulted (Wizardry #4)
The Wizardry Quested (Wizardry #5)

Pocketful of Names by Joe Coomer

Unwise Passions: A True Story of a Remarkable Woman---and the First Great Scandal of Eighteenth-Century America by Alan Pell Crawford

*Michael Crichton Books*
Jurassic Park
The Andromeda Strain
Terminal Man
A Case of Need
Five Patients

The Last Good Kiss by James Crumley

*D*
Geisha by Liza Dalby
House of Leaves by Mark Z. Danielewski

*Fairy Tale Anthologies by Ellen Datlow*
Black Thorn, White Rose (Fairy Tale #2) 
Silver Birch, Blood Moon (Fairy Tale #5)
Black Heart, Ivory Bones (Fairy Tale #6)

Yucatan Before and After the Conquest by Diego de Landa

*Dear America Series*
Land of the Buffalo Bones: The Diary of Mary Ann Elizabeth Rodgers, An English Girl in Minnesota, New Yeovil, Minnesota 1873 (Dear America Series) by Marion Dane Bauer
A Journey to the New World: The Diary of Remember Patience Whipple, Mayflower, 1620 (Dear America Series) by Kathryn Lasky
I Walk in Dread: The Diary of Deliverance Trembly, Witness to the Salem Witch Trials, Massachusetts Bay Colony 1691 (Dear America Series) by Lisa Rowe Fraustino
Seeds of Hope: The Gold Rush Diary of Susanna Fairchild, California Territory 1849 (Dear America Series) by Kristiana Gregory
A Line in the Sand : The Alamo Diary of Lucinda Lawrence : Gonzales, Texas, 1836 (Dear America Series) by Sherry Garland
Voyage on the Great Titanic: The Diary of Margaret Ann Brady, R.M.S. Titanic 1912 (Dear America Series) by Ellen Emerson White
Girl Who Chased Away Sorrow - Diary Of Sarah Nita, Navajo Girl - Dear America Series by Ann Turner
The Winter of Red Snow: The Revolutionary War Diary of Abigail Jane Stewart, Valley Forge, Pennsylvania, 1777 (Dear America) by Kristiana Gregory

Chosen/Infidel by Ted Dekker
Dhalgren by Samuel R. Delany
1599 Geneva Bible by Gary DeMar
Person of Interest by Kelley Doherty

A Man Rides Throughby Stephen R. Donaldson
The Mirror of Her Dreams (Mordant's Need, Book 1) by Stephen R. Donaldson
Daughter of Regals and Other Tales by Stephen R. Donaldson 
Diamond Sky by Ken Douglas 
Rebecca by Dauphne Du Maurier

*Sharon Duncan*
The Dead Wives Society
A Deep Blue Farewell
Death on a Casual Friday
The Lavender Butterfly Murders


----------



## Malweth

*E*
*The Belgariad Books by David Eddings*
Pawn of Prophecy (Belgariad Book 1)
Queen of Sorcery (Belgariad Book 2)
Magician's Gambit (Belgariad Book 3)
Castle of Wizardry (Belgariad Book 4)
Enchanter's End Game (Belgariad Book 5)
The Belgariad Books 1-3 Omnibus 
Belgarath the Sorcerer
Polgara the Sorceress

The Complete Ivory : Includes Gate of Ivory; Two-Bit Heroes, & Guilt Edged Ivory by Doris Egan 
Four Quartets by T.S. Eliot
LA Confidential by James Ellroy
The Neverending Story by Michael Ende

*F*
Odd Girls and Twilight Lovers: A History of Lesbian Life in Twentieth-Century America by Lillian Faderman
Daughter of Persia: A Woman's Journey from her Father's Harem Through the Islamic Revolution by Sattareh Farman Farmaian
To Your Scattered Bodies Go (Riverworld Saga Book 1) by Philip Jose Farmer
The Pocket Stylist by Kendall Farr
Time and Again by Jack Finney

*The Great Brain series by John D. Fitzgerald*
The Great Brain
More Adventures of the Great Brain
Me and My Little Brain
The Great Brain at the Academy
The Great Brain Reforms
The Return of the Great Brain
The Great Brain Does it Again
The Great Brain is Back

Foley is Good: And the Real World is Faker Than Wrestling by Mick Foley 
The Inner Sky: How to Make Wiser Choices for a More Fulfilling Life by Steven Forrest
MidShipman Hornblower by C. S. Forester
Alas, Babylon by Pat Frank
Downfall: The End of the Imperial Japanese Empire by Richard B. Frank
Chicks in Chainmail by Esther Friesner
Turn the Other Chick by Esther Friesner

*G*

*Hot Blood Series edited by Jeff Gelb*
Hot Blood: Tales of Provocative Horror (Hot Blood #1)
Hottest Blood (Hot Blood #3) 
Strange Bedfellows (Hot Blood)
Crimes of Passion (Hot Blood #9)
Stranger By Night (Hot Blood)
Fear the Fever: The Hot Blood Series
Seeds Of Fear (Hot Blood)
Kiss and Kill: Hot Blood VIII
Hot Blood XI: Fatal Attractions

 The Ghirardelli Chocolate Cookbook: Recipes and History from America's Premier Chocolate Maker by The Ghirardelli Chocolate Company
Burning Chrome by William Gibson
Mona Lisa Overdrive by William Gibson

*Mrs. Pollifax Series by Dorothy Gilman*
The Amazing Mrs. Pollifax 
Mrs. Pollifax and the Whirling Dervish
Mrs. Pollifax Pursued (Mrs. Pollifax Mysteries)
Mrs. Pollifax on the China Station
Mrs. Pollifax, Innocent Tourist (Mrs. Pollifax Mysteries)
Mrs. Pollifax and the Second Thief
Mrs. Pollifax on Safari
The Unexpected Mrs. Pollifax

The Medieval Machine by Jean Gimpel
The Cathedral Builders by Jean Gimpel
Boys and Girls Together by William Goldman
The Physician by Noah Gordon
The Last Jew by Noah Gordon
I, Claudius : From the Autobiography of Tiberius Claudius, Born 10 B.C., Murdered and Deified A.D. 54 (Vintage International) by Robert Graves
Claudius the God: And His Wife Messalina by Robert Graves
Happy Are the Meek by Andrew M. Greeley
Christy and Todd: The College Years by Robin Jones Gunn


----------



## Malweth

*H*
Rhiannon: Goddess in Training by Traci Hall
Planets in Transit: Life Cycles for Living by Robert Hand
The Cthulhu Mythos Encyclopedia by Daniel Harms 
The Poyson Garden (Elizabeth I Mysteries, Book 1) by Karen Harper 
The Revelations of Dr. Modesto by Alan Harrington
 Dr. Mary's Monkey: How the Unsolved Murder of a Doctor, a Secret Laboratory in New Orleans and Cancer-Causing Monkey Viruses are Linked to Lee Harvey Oswald, ... Assassination and Emerging Global Epidemics by Edward T. Haslam

The Revelations of Dr. Modesto by Alan Harrington

*Cassell Military Books by Sven Hassell*
Legion of the Damned
Comrades of War
Assignment Gestapo
Wheels of Terror

*Robert Heinlein books*
The Moon is a Harsh Mistress
The Cat Who Walks Through Walls
The Number of the Beast
To Sail Beyond the Sunset
Job: A Comedy of Justice
Past Through Tomorrow

The Living and the Dead: Robert McNamara and Five Lives of a Lost War by Paul Hendrickson
The Santaroga Barrierby Frank Herbert

*All Creatures Series by James Herriot*
All Creatures Great and Small
All Things Bright and Beautiful

Statistics: Methods and Applications by Thomas Hill
Lost Horizon by James Hilton
The Outsiders by S.E. Hinton
First Kyu by Sung-Hwa Hong

*The Samurai Mysteries by Dorothy Hoobler*
The Ghost in the Tokaido Inn (The Samurai Mysteries#1)
The Demon in the Teahouse (The Samurai Mysteries #2)

Fanuilh by David Hood
The Price of Glory: Verdun 1916 by Alistair Horne
The Boy With No Shoes: A Memoir by William Horwood
Duncton Wood by William Horwood

*Susan Howatch books*
Penmarric by Susan Howatch
Cashelmara by Susan Howatch

*I*
A Prayer for Owen Meany (Modern Library) by John Irving

*J*
Redwall (Redwall, Book 1) by Brian Jacques 
The Bastard (Kent Family Chronicles) by John Jakes

*Pamela Neal Jekel*
Bayou
Columbia
Deepwater

A Walk Across America by Peter Jenkins

*Aztec Series by Gary Jennings*
Aztec (Aztec Book 1)
Aztec Fire

*The Lightbringer Trilogy by Oliver Johnson*
The Forging of the Shadows: Book One of the Lightbringer Trilogy
The Nations of the Night (Book Two of the Lightbringer Trilogy)
The Last Star at Dawn: Book Three of the Lightbringer Trilogy

Dead Space by Antony Johnston

*Diana Wynne Jones Books*
Dark Lord of Derkholm 
The Tough Guide to Fantasyland: The Essential Guide to Fantasy Travel

*K*
Illustrated Reverse Dictionary by John Ellison Kahn
Shopping for Porcupine: A Life in Arctic Alaska by Seth Kantner 
Clara: The Story of the Pug Who Ruled My Life by Margo Kaufman

*Guy Gavriel Kay*
Tigana
A Song for Arbonne

The Far Pavilions by M.M. Kaye
Phantom by Susan Kay
The Pale Criminal by Philip Kerr
A Season of Splendor: The Court of Mrs. Astor in Gilded Age New York by Greg King
The Bachman Books: Four Early Novels By Stephen King by Stephen King
The Moon Under Her Feet by Clysta Kintsler
Out by Natsuo Kirino

*Island Series by Gordon Korman*
Shipwreck (Island Book 1)
Survival (Island Book 2)
Escape (Island Book 3)

*Everest Books by Gordon Korman*
The Contest (Everest Book 1)
The Climb (Everest Book 2)
The Summit (Everest Book 3)

*Dive Books by Gordon Korman*
The Discovery (Dive Book 1)
The Deep (Dive Book 2)
The Danger (Dive Book 3)

The Fan Man by William Kotzwinkle
Mexico: Biography of Power by Enrique Krauze
Redirecting Children's Behavior by Kathryn Kvols


----------



## Rie142

*L*
Queen's Own: Arrows of the Queen ; Arrow's Flight ; Arrow's Fall (Heralds of Valdemar) by Mercedes Lackey
The Bad Season by Dennis Latham
Red as Blood or Tales from the Sisters Grimmer by Tanith Lee 
 Mastery: The Keys to Success and Long-Term Fulfillment by George Leonard
Will: The Autobiography of G. Gordon Liddy by G. Gordon Liddy

Longman Dictionary of Contemporary English, Fifth Edition by Pearson Longman
Apollo 13 by James Lovell

*M*
NASB MacArthur Study Bible by John MacArthur
Whoredom in Kimmage: Private Lives of Irish Women by Rosemary Mahoney
by Norman Mailer (Author) The Executioner's Song (Mass Market Paperback) by Norman Mailer
Oil, Fire and Fate; The Sinking of the USS Mississinewa (AO-59) in WWII by Japan's Secret Weapon by Michael Mair
The Autobiography of Malcolm X (Penguin Modern Classics) by Malcolm X
The Magic Mountain by Thomas Mann
One Hundred Years of Solitude (P.S.) by Gabriel Garcia Marquez

Beyond Ourselves (Catherine Marshall Library) by Catherine Marshall
Something More by Catherine Marshall
The Seduction of the Gullible: The Curious History of the British by John Martin
The Companion Guide to Rome (Companion Guides) Georgina Masson

*Harper Hall Trilogy by Anne McCaffrey*
Dragonsong (Harper Hall Trilogy #1)
Dragonsinger (Harper Hall Trilogy #2)
Dragondrums (Harper Hall Trilogy #3)

*Masters of Rome Series by Colleen Mccullough*

Fortune's Favorites (Masters of Rome #3)
Tim by Colleen McCullough

*Judith McNaught Books*
Double Standards
Paradise
Perfect

Schulz and Peanuts: A Biography by David Michaelis

*James Michener Books*
Tales of the South Pacific
Return to Paradise
Six Days in Havana

Mother of the Children of the Holocaust; the Story of Irina Sendler by Anna Mieszkowska
Stranger in My Grave by Margaret Millar
The Good Fairies of New York by Martin Millar

*Minnesota Crime Wave Mysteries*
Silence of the Loons: Thirteen Tales of Mystery by Minnesota's Premier Crime Writers
Resort to Murder: Thirteen More Tales of Mystery by Minnesota's Premier Writers

Lost Laysen by Margaret Mitchell
Hons and Rebels (New York Review Books Classics) by Jessica Mitford

The Complete Anne of Green Gables Boxed Set (Anne of Green Gables, Anne of Avonlea, Anne of the Island, Anne of Windy Poplars, Anne's House of Dreams, ... Rainbow Valley, Rilla of Ingleside) by L. M. Montgomery

Divided Allegiance (The Deed of Paksenarrion Book 2) by Elizabeth Moon
Oath of Gold (The Deed of Paksenarrion, Book 3) By Elizabeth Moon

*Serenity Falls Series by James A. Moore*
Writ in Blood (Serenity Falls, Book 1)
The Pack (Serenity Falls, Book 2)
Dark Carnival (Serenity Falls, Book 3)

*Daniel Keys Moran books*
The Armageddon Blues

Never Cry Wolf : Amazing True Story of Life Among Arctic Wolves by Farley Mowat
Operation Storm City Guild Trilogy (Book 3) by Joshua Mowll
When in doubt, hug 'em!: How to develop a caring church by Cecil B. Murphey
Once An Eagle by Anton Myrer


----------



## Rie142

*N*
Island of Ogres (Zenta and Matsuzo Mystery) by Lensey Namioka

The Time Traveler's Wife by Audrey Niffenegger
I Am Not Spock by Leonard Nimoy
Leap of Faith: Memoirs of an Unexpected Life by Queen Noor

Men Against the Sea: A Novel
Forerunner by Andre Norton
Blue Days, Black Nights: A Memoir by Ron Nyswaner

*O*
The Complete Aubrey/Maturin Novels by Patrick O'Brian
Women are Changing the Corporate Landscape by Jean Otte

*P*
Go Back and Be Happy: A Devastating Brain Injury Left Julie at the Gates of Heaven . . . by Julie Papievis
Killing Orders (V.I. Warshawski) by Sara Paretsky
The Granite Shield (Branion series, Book 3) by Fiona Patton

*Wodan's Children Series by Diana L. Paxson*
The Lord of Horses (Wodan's Children)
The Dragons of the Rhine (Wodan's Children Book 2)

The Bloody Countess: Atrocities of Erzsebet Bathory by Valentine Penrose
Peretti Three-Pack by Frank E. Peretti 
The Wishbones by Tom Perrotta

*Ellis Peters*
A Morbid Taste for Bones: The First Chronicle of Brother Cadfael
One Corpse Too Many: The Second Chronicle of Brother Cadfael
The Devil's Novice: The Eighth Chronicle of Brother Cadfael
Brother Cadfael's Penance (Brother Cadfael Mysteries)

To Die For by Christopher Pike
Flowers In The Rain: & Other Stories The Shell Seekers by Rosamunde Pilcher
The Battle of the Queens (Plantagenet Saga) by Jean Plaidy http://www.amazon.com/Battle-Queens-Plantagenet-Saga/dp/039912604X/ref=tmm_hrd_title_0
Harry Potter & Imagination: The Way Between Two Worlds by Travis Prinzi

*Q*

*R*
The 10% Solution by Ken Rand
One Foot in Eden: A Novel by Ron Rash

*Melanie Rawn*
Stronghold (Dragon Star, Book 1)
Skybowl (Dragon Star, Book 3)
The Ruins of Ambrai (Exiles, Vol. 1)
The Mageborn Traitor (Exiles, Vol. 2)
The Dragon Token (Dragon Star, Book 2)

How to Lower Your Fat Thermostat by Dennis W. Remington
We Took to the Woods by Louise Rich
Million Dollar Habits by Robert J. Ringer
How Yoga Works by Michael Roach

*Jennifer Roberson, the Cheysuli series*
Shapechanger's Song (Chronicles of the Cheysuli, Bk. 1: Shapechangers and Bk. 2: The Song of Homana)
Legacy of the Wolf: Cheysuli Omnibus #2
Children of the Lion: Cheysuli Omnibus #3

Lady Of The Glen: A Novel of 17Th-Century Scotland and the Massacre of Glencoe by Jennifer Roberson
Haunted Houses: Chilling Tales from 24 American Homes, Third Edition by Nancy Roberts

*Samurai Cat Series by Mark E. Rogers*
Samurai Cat Goes To Hell
Samurai Cat Goes to the Movies
The Sword of Samurai Cat
Samurai Cat in the Real World

*Spy Series by Countess Aline Romanones*
The Spy Wore Red: My Adventures as as Undercover Agent in World War II (Book #1)
The Spy Went Dancing: My Further Adventures as an Undercover Agent (Book #2)
The Spy Wore Silk (Book #3)

*Julian Kestrel Series by Kate Ross*
A Broken Vessel (Julian Kestrel Book #2)
Whom the Gods Love (Julian Kestrel Book #3)
The Devil In Music (Julian Kestrel Book #4)

Something of Value by Robert Ruark
Uhuru Robert Ruark

Night Visions: In the blood by Alan Ryan


----------



## Rie142

*S*
Contact by Carl Sagan
The Catcher in the Rye by J.D. Salinger
Niche and Grow Rich by Jennifer Basye Sander
And Ladies of the Club by Helen Hooven Santmyer
Precious (AKA Push) by Sapphire
White Palace by Glenn Savan
Sybil by Flora Rheta Schreiber
The Invention of Hugo Cabret by Brian Selznick
Wonderstruck by Brian Selznick

Parasite Eve by Hideaki Sena
The Chestry Oak by Kate Seredy
A Suitable Boy: A Novel by Vikram Seth
The Ancient Maya, 6th Edition by Robert Sharer
Conduct Unbecoming: Gays and Lesbians in the US Military by Randy Shilts
Tatianas Table: Tatiana - Alexander's Recipes for food and love by Paullina Simons 
The Sound of Gravity by Joe Simpson

*Michael Slade *
Headhunter
Evil Eye
Primal Scream
Ghoul
Cutthroat (Signet)
Ripper

Joy in the Morning (Perennial Classics) by Betty Smith
The Ghost in the Swing by Janet Patton Smith
The Southern Living Garden Book: Completely Revised, All-New Edition by Southern Living Magazine

*A Wizard in Rhyme Series by Christopher Stasheff*
The Crusading Wizard (Book #7)

Rick Steves� Germany 2010

*Mary Stewart*
The Crystal Cave (The Arthurian Saga Book 1)
The Last Enchantment (The Arthurian Saga Book 3)
The Wicked Day (The Arthurian Saga Book 4)
The Moon-Spinners (Rediscovered Classics)
Nine Coaches Waiting (Rediscovered Classics)
Madam, Will You Talk?
Airs Above the Ground
The Gabriel Hounds
My Brother Michael (Rediscovered Classics)

Search the Scriptures by Alan M. Stibbs
Ghost Story by Peter Straub

*Judy Bolton Mysteries By Margaret Sutton*
The Vanishing Shadow (Judy Bolton Mysteries) vol. 1
The Haunted Attic (Judy Bolton Mysteries) vol. 2
The Invisible Chimes (Judy Bolton Mysteries) vol. 3 
Seven Strange Clues (Judy Bolton Mysteries) vol. 4
The Ghost Parade (Judy Bolton Mysteries) vol 5

*The Ring Trilogy by Koji Suzuki*
Ring (Ring Trilogy #1)
Spiral (Ring Trilogy #2)

*T*
Battle Royale: The Novel by Koushun Takami
The Secret History by Donna Tartt
The Sky Beyond (Air and Space) by Gordon Taylor

*Sheri Tepper books*
The True Game
Raising the Stones (Gollancz S.F.)
AFTER LONG SILENCE

Tryst by Elswyth Thane
Silent Snow by Steve Thayer
Chinaman's Chance by Ross Thomas

Hell's Angels: A Strange and Terrible Saga (Modern Library) (Hardcover)

The Catholic Youth Bible (Revised) by Brian Singer-Towns
History of Middle-Earth: Pt.1 by Christopher Tolkien
J.R.R. Tolkien Boxed Set (The Hobbit and The Lord of the Rings) by J.R.R. Tolkien
On the Wine Dark Sea by H.N. Turteltaub

*U*

Trinity by Leon Uris

*V*

In Search of Harry Potter by Steve Vander Ark
Things you Never Noticed About LOST by Vozzek
Julian: A Novel by Gore Vidal

*W*
The Turquoise Talisman by Sharon Wagner
Lazarus by Morris West
Memories of Empire by Django Wexler

*Little House on the Prairie Series by Laura Ingalls Wilder*
Little House on the Prairie (Little House on the Prairie 2)
Farmer Boy (Little House on the Prairie 3)
By the Shores of Silver Lake (Little House on the Prairie 5)
The Long Winter (Little House on the Prairie 6)
Little Town on the Prairie (Little House on the Prairie 7)
These Happy Golden Years (Little House on the Prairie 8 )
The First Four Years (Little House on the Prairie 9)

Welcome Chaos by Kate Wilhelm

*Army Ranger Series by Michael Z. Williamson*
The Scope of Justice (Army Ranger #1)
Targets of Opportunity (Army Ranger #2)
Confirmed Kill (Army Ranger #3)

Swindled: The Dark History of Food Fraud, from Poisoned Candy to Counterfeit Coffee by Bee Wilson
The Best of Wodehouse: An Anthology by P.G. Wodehouse
Broken Sky: #01 by Chris Wooding
 Indian Mounds of the Middle Ohio Valley: A Guide to Mounds and Earthworks of the Adena, Hopewell, Cole, and Fort Ancient People by Susan L. Woodward

Youngblood Hawke By Herman Wouk

*The Enchanted Forest Chronicles by Patricia C. Wrede*
Calling on Dragons: The Enchanted Forest Chronicles, Book Three
Talking to Dragons: The Enchanted Forest Chronicles, Book Four
The Enchanted Forest Chronicles: Dealing with Dragons / Searching for Dragons / Calling on Dragons / Talking to Dragons by Patricia C. Wrede

*Lyra Series by Patricia Wrede*
Caught in Crystal (Lyra Series Book 1) by Patricia Wrede
Shadows over Lyra: Lyra Compilation by Patricia Wrede

*Cycle of Fire Series by Janny Wurts*
Stormwarden (Cycle of Fire, No 1)
Keeper of the Keys (Cycle of Fire, No 2)
Shadowfane (Cycle of Fire, No 3)
Cycle of Fire Trilogy by Janny Wurts

*Y*

*Z*
*Books by Roger Zelanzy*
The Great Book of Amber: The Complete Amber Chronicles 1-10 
Madwand
Threshold - Volume 1: The Collected Stories of Roger Zelazny
Power & Light - Volume 2: The Collected Stories of Roger Zelazny
The Doors of His Face, The Lamps of His Mouth
Lord of Light
Doorways in the Sand
Creatures of Light and Darkness

*BOOKS That I can't add to the "A - K" half of this list.*

Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency by Douglas Adams

The Book of Jhereg by Steven Brust

Samurai! by Martin Caiden

Under the Black Flag: The Romance and the Reality of Life Among the Pirates by David Cordingly

The Power and the Glory (Penguin Classics) by Graham Greene
The End of the Affair (Penguin Classics Deluxe Edition) by Graham Greene

Finder: The True Story of a Private Investigator by Marilyn Greene
Aztec by Gary Jennings
Cycle of the Werewolf (Signet) by Stephen King
The Spy Wore Red: The Romanones Spy Series (Volume 1) by Aline, Countess of Romanones


----------



## Brigitta Moon

I'd like to see The Eyes of Laura Mars on kindle. I purchased this book a long time ago but never read it. The eyes on the cover really disturbed me. Every time I picked it up to read it, those eyes were there, looking at me. I finally threw it away. I still think about the book ever so often wondering what it was about and if it was any good. If it were on kindle I wouldn't have to see those creepy eyes every time I picked it up.


----------



## sneakyspider

Judy Bolton series by Margaret Sutton

I have my grandmother's copies of the books, but I'd really like them in ebook, too.


----------



## sneakyspider

Dark Matter: A Ghost Story by Michelle Paver


----------



## Rie142

danpadavona said:


> I would love to read Stephen King's Cycle of the Werewolf on Kindle. Waiting...


I have added this to the very bottom of the list. I am unable to add it in the "K" portion because I do not have access to that part of the list.


----------



## Rie142

sneakyspider said:


> Judy Bolton series by Margaret Sutton
> 
> I have my grandmother's copies of the books, but I'd really like them in ebook, too.


A fun series, I have added the first 5 to the I want list. Will try to add more later.


----------



## Rie142

Mark James said:


> Hello all, 1st post. I've been waiting a long time for these to be on kindle
> 
> Youngblood Hawke
> 
> Chinaman's Chance
> 
> Something of Value
> 
> Uhuru
> 
> Aztec


I have added these to the I want list.


----------



## Rie142

Conflict of Honors (Liaden Universe Book 2) by Sharon Lee
Carpe Diem (Liaden Universe Book 3) by Sharon Lee
The Mirror by Marlys Millhiser
The Eight by Katherine Neville
A Calculated Risk: A Novel by Katherine Neville 
Man Called Intrepid: by William Stevenson
The Warrior's Apprentice (Vorkosigan Saga Book 4) by Lois McMaster Bujold
Brothers in Arms (Vorkosigan Saga Book 8 ) by Lois McMaster Bujold


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Is there even a way to 'click if you would like to see this book in kindle format' any more I don't think I've seen that option on the amazon book pages for ages. Is it just my browser? Or has amazon taken away the 'click' option? That would make this topic redundant.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Is there even a way to 'click if you would like to see this book in kindle format' any more I don't think I've seen that option on the amazon book pages for ages. Is it just my browser? Or has amazon taken away the 'click' option? That would make this topic redundant.


Yes . . . but it's not as prominent as it once was.

If you scroll down to the product details section and look on the right side, there's a 'tell the publisher' link.


----------



## MelodieRochelle

I BEG you to somehow get the *Remnants* series of books on kindle? I have been looking for the books everywhere and my library doesn't have them. Please please pleeeeeeeease!


----------



## SherritheWriter

I wish Christopher Pike would put his books on Kindle. I loved his work as a teen back in the early to mid 90's. Just realized that the copy of my favorite book by him, Die Softly, is 25 years old and falling apart. Went to Kindle, and was disappointed to find that his older titles aren't there! Why is this? Is it an issue with the publisher, or the author authorizing it to be done in ebook format (that was an issue with my first published book, but I jumped at the chance to have the publisher convert it to ebook format). I would so love to get some of his older titles like Die Softly, Whisper of Death, Gimme a Kiss, Fall Into Darkness, and Road to Nowhere on Kindle.


----------



## LaRita

I wish these would be digitized.  They are top notch historical novels by Inglis Fletcher.  I have some of them in paperback, but read the others from the library years ago.

Carolina Chronicles by Inglis Fletcher

1. Roanoke Hundred (194
2. Bennett's Welcome (1950)
3. Men of Albermarle (1942)
4. Lusty Wind for Carolina (1944)
5. Raleigh's Eden (1940)
6. Toil of the Brave (1946)
7. Queen's Gift (1952)
8. The Scotswoman (1954)
9. Wind in the Forest (1957)
10. Cormorant's Brood (1959)
11. Wicked Lady (1962)
12. Rogue's Harbor (1964)


----------



## idk




----------

